# Orlando di Lasso



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I always liked that spelling of his name  Does anyone know of a BIG collection of recorded music by this surprisingly overlooked composer?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Surprisingly and totally overlooked...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Not really overlooked at all by people who are interested in renaissance music. I like the way Hilliard play Lassus, though I have a friend who really can’t stand their approach. I also like Henry’s Eight. Herreweghe’s choir’s too big for me.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, not so big but significant: the small Belgian label *Musique en Wallonie* released a few years ago a series of five volumes called *Roland de Lassus, a Musical Biography*.






































Those aren't covering his whole output but are anyway an excellent anthology of his works throughout the years.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The music of Orlando di Lasso--or Orlandus Lassus, or Orlande de Lassus, Orlande de Lattre, or Roland de Lassus, or Roland de Lattre, take your pick!, hasn't been overlooked in recent years. On the contrary, there have been a large number of new releases (at least, for a Renaissance master). Most fortunately, the pre-internet days of my being forced to visit 'used' record shops for years!, in search of a rare out of print LP or CD of the Hilliard Ensemble's recording of the Penitential Psalms, so that I might be able to finally hear this music for the first time, are long gone.

Yet, Lassus remains one of the most prolific, versatile, and linguistically diverse composers in music history, composing over 2000 works, in 5 different languages--Latin motets & masses and other liturgical works, Italian madrigals, French chansons, German lieder, and Dutch songs (though none of his Dutch songs have survived). (As far as we know, Lassus composed no instrumental music.) Hence, there are a great many Lassus works that have never been performed since his time, or recorded in modern times. Nor can I recall any comprehensive box set of his music either (except for the 5 volume series on Musique de Wallonie that GioCar mentions, which hasn't been boxed, and what may be an ongoing Lassus series from the group Die Singphoniker?). I expect the 'mother' of all box sets will one day be released, should Lassus' opus ever become more extensively recorded. So, at present, you have to create your own box set. The good news is that there's lots to choose from (& I've placed an asterisk next to my special favorites):

At the top of my list, I'd strongly second Mandryka's recommendations of the Hilliard Ensemble and Henry's Eight--(1) especially their two recordings of Lassus' towering masterpiece, the seven *Penitential Psalms, or Psalmi Davidis poenitentiales. Both recordings are essential in my view, since the Hilliards add instrumentation (performed by the Kees Boeke Consort), while Henry's Eight employs only voices--a small choir of eight singers. I wouldn't want to be without either recording, since these motets are widely considered to be among the greatest works of the Renaissance, and deservedly so, in my view.

There are also two good chamber choir versions from Collegium Vocal Gent, led by Philippe Herrweghe, and the Kammerorchester Josquin Desprez. But, as noted, I'd choose the Hilliards and Henry's Eight myself, since I prefer only one or two singers on a part in Renaissance music. For me, it's especially important to hear the polyphony clearly, and for the singing to be lithe and nimble.

https://www.allmusic.com/album/orlandus-lassus-penitential-psalms-mw0001414866
https://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/dc.asp?dc=D_CDD22056















https://www.amazon.com/Franco-Flemi...24756&sr=1-4&keywords=Hilliard+ensemble+erato
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Penit...29224894&sr=1-2&keywords=Henry's+Eight+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Penit...29224894&sr=1-1&keywords=Henry's+Eight+lassus

(2) I find it more difficult to recommend a first or second choice for Lassus' final somber masterpiece, his swan song: a set of 21 madrigali spirituali entitled, the *Lagrime di San Pietro, or "Tears of St. Peter". The decision probably lies between the following good to very good recordings:

https://www.amazon.com/Lasso-Lagrim...=1529225336&sr=1-1&keywords=lasso+lagrime+cpo (this recording differs from the below recordings in that Picotti chooses to add subtle instrumental accompaniment to his vocal ensemble, Capella Ducale Venetia. Btw, this group has also made a fine recording of Andrea Gabrieli's Psalmi Davidici:https://www.amazon.com/Andrea-Gabri...529262210&sr=1-1&keywords=picotti+capella+cpo )

https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Tears...UTF8&qid=1529225457&sr=1-7&keywords=de+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Lagri...TF8&qid=1529225769&sr=1-69&keywords=de+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Lagri..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=NEYFGXZM82F6PPRABWEH
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Lagri...UTF8&qid=1529225488&sr=1-8&keywords=de+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lagrime-San-Pietro-Huelgas-Ensemble/dp/B0000028Z9

Although I've not heard the recordings by Ars Nova, led by Bo Holton (on Naxos) or the Chamber Choir of the Liszt Ferrenc Academy of Music, led by István Párkai. With that said, I didn't like Hofkapelle in this music, nor was I entirely crazy about the Dufay Ensemble's recording, either.

Beyond those two essential Lassus masterworks, I'd recommend considering and sampling from the following recordings:

(3) Motets and other sacred music--masses, hymns, canticles, Magnificats, responsories for Holy Week, Passions, Lamentations:

Prophetic texts, or Oracula:

--*Prophetiae Sibyllarium--12 motets (my first choice is *De Labyrintho's recording; second choice, Ensemble Daedalus, & third choice, Cantus Cöln. I've not heard the more recent Brabant Ensemble recording.):

https://www.amazon.com/Prophetiae-S..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=824A4NT9CG9GPCMBN4T2





--Lectiones Sacrae Novem ex libris Hiob (9 texts from the Biblical book of Job): To my knowledge, *Ensemble Daedalus is the only ensemble to record this work (it comes coupled with their "Prophetiae Sibyllarum"):

https://www.amazon.com/Orlande-Lass...qid=1529225379&sr=1-1&keywords=lasso+daedalus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Oracu...TF8&qid=1529225548&sr=1-16&keywords=de+lassus

Lamentations:

--*Lamentatio Jeremiae Prophetae, or Lamentations of Jeremiah (By default, my first choice is Ensemble Vocal Européen, led by Philippe Herreweghe; second choice, Ensemble Officium, and third choice, the Huelgas Ensemble--but, as mentioned, I prefer one or two singers to a part over these large choirs):





https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Lamen...TF8&qid=1529225488&sr=1-11&keywords=de+lassus

Works of Marian devotion:

--Salve Regina, Ave Maria, Salve Regina mater, Ave Regina coelorum, Missa est angelus, Regina coeli laetare, Santa Maria, etc.--performed by the *Orlando di Lasso Ensemble, Hannover (a fine group): https://www.amazon.com/Mariengesang...=1-3&keywords=orlando+lasso+ensemble+hannover

--Stabat Mater: Hilliard Ensemble:





Masses:

--Requiem (first choice, Hilliard Ensemble, second choice, Pro Cantione Antiqua of London, led by Mark Brown):

https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Hilli...1-1&keywords=Hilliard+ensemble+requiem+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Music...id=1529265601&sr=1-2&keywords=lassus+hyperion

--Missa super Dixit Joseph (& motets): *Cinquecento: https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Missa...d=1529225259&sr=1-4-fkmr0&keywords=lassus+CPO

--Missa "Tous les regretz"--Huelgas Ensemble, dir. Paul Van Nevel: https://www.amazon.com/Quinta-Essen...529262404&sr=1-1&keywords=paul+huelgas+lassus

--Missa super "Osculetur me"--the only recording I know of this important double mass is by the Tallis Scholars, but unfortunately, Peter Phillips has transposed the mass up, & I don't think it works especially well in this case:






--Motet: *"In monte oliveti"--the Hilliard ensemble & *Singur Pur (on Musique de Wallonie) are excellent:










(The Hilliard recording is from their CD: Lassus Motets & Chansons, and includes the Stabat Mater: 



)

--Canticum Canticorum (sacred motets):





https://www.amazon.com/Roland-Lassu...TF8&qid=1529225636&sr=1-38&keywords=de+lassus

--Hymns: Die Singphoniker: https://www.amazon.com/Hymns-Die-Si...-1-fkmr0&keywords=Die+Singphoniker+lassus+cpo

--Magnificats: Die Singphoniker: a single CD selection--Lassus composed around a hundred Magnificats, so I hope this group will keep going: https://www.amazon.com/Magnificat-D...-2-fkmr0&keywords=Die+Singphoniker+lassus+cpo

--St. Matthew Passion: Paul Hillier, Theater of Voices (though I've not heard the more recent Naxos recording by Musica Ficta, led by Bo Holton): https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Matth...575&sr=1-2&keywords=lassus+st+matthew+passion

--Cantiones Sacrae sex vocum--Collegium Vocale Gent: https://www.amazon.com/Cantiones-Sa...TF8&qid=1529261849&sr=1-36&keywords=de+lassus

--Magnum Opus Musicum (a collection of 516 Latin motets & secular works, which were published posthumously by Lassus' sons): *La Fenice, led by Jean Tubéry, is excellent in a selection of music from this collection:





 (instrumental music?)












https://www.amazon.com/Magnum-Opus-...r0&keywords=magnum+opus+music+tuner+la+fenice
https://www.outhere-music.com/en/albums/magnum-opus-musicum-ric-283

4) Secular music--Italian madrigali, French chansons, German lieder, etc.. I would most recommend Lassus' madrigal cycles set to poems by Petrarch, especially the recording by the *Orlando di Lasso Ensemble, Hannover, which is a favorite of mine:

--Italian madrigals:

https://www.amazon.com/Orlando-Lass...=1-1&keywords=orlando+lasso+ensemble+hannover*
https://www.amazon.com/Trionfo-Dell...d=1529224637&sr=1-2&keywords=orlando+di+lasso

https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Canzo...529262404&sr=1-2&keywords=paul+huelgas+lassus*

--German lieder (French chansons, & Italian madrigals):

https://www.amazon.com/Lasso-Chanso...d=1529225095&sr=1-1&keywords=Orlando+di+lasso

--French chansons:

Capilla Flamenca, led by the late Dirk Snellings--another very fine group (also see the Die Singphoniker release above, as they've recorded 8 French chansons):





https://www.amazon.com/Roland-Lassu...25131&sr=1-2&keywords=lassus+capilla+flamenca

Ensemble Clément Janequin, led by Dominique Visse: https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Ensem...9346832&sr=8-7&keywords=lassus+harmonia+mundi

--Villanelle, moresche, canzoni, chansons, madrigali: Concerto Italiano:





https://www.amazon.com/Orlando-Lass...6397&sr=1-1&keywords=lassus+concerto+italiano

6.) I've not heard the following recordings:

https://www.amazon.com/Orlande-Lass...TF8&qid=1529225716&sr=1-60&keywords=de+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Quam-Pulcher...TF8&qid=1529225769&sr=1-67&keywords=de+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Proph...qid=1529264152&sr=1-1&keywords=brabant+lassus
https://www.amazon.com/Lassus-Matth..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=MMRMTPVTRGJ04K6MC7JS

7.) There's also an excellent 'biographical' Lassus series on Musique de Wallonie (presenting his music according to the different stages of his career), which has already been mentioned (Volume 5 is the last volume in the series, so it is complete):

https://www.amazon.com/Musical-Biog...rd_wg=9ATxs&psc=1&refRID=3ASXXZBZDM3PB9VM457T
https://www.amazon.com/Biographie-M..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=KYWVPA5SPF9N3AJRJE5R
https://www.amazon.com/Roland-Lassu..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=HAKTVHY1BDDTYFABZMXX
https://www.amazon.com/Roland-Lassu..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=5E2Z612Y5JCJSKVGCV6M
https://www.amazon.com/Roland-Lassu..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=QMHNWEAJTZ49B6GS2RXD

That about covers it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! Thank-you for your comprehensive post Josquin13! I was hoping there was a Box set similar to my Victoria/Ensemble Plus Ultra 10 cd set.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

I wish. I'd love to see an Archiv box set of Lassus masses or motets, or anything... Maybe Michael Noone will turn his talents to Lassus at some point, when he's finished with the Iberian peninsula. 

There's not a single box set of the masses, motets, or chansons of Josquin Desprez, either! Yet how many cycles of Brahms symphonies are we up to now?


----------

